# Frisbee WGSD, but won't bring back to my feet, how to change this?



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I have an adult (3 y/o) WGSD female living with me that loves Frisbee... BUT she won't bring it back directly to my feet.

She will bring it back about 5-8+ foot away.

I have decided I'm too lazy to walk that far to retrieve it for her .

If I wait long enough, she will eventually bring it to my feet. 

How to convince her, other than me just sitting there waiting, to bring it to me in the first place?

Here's a vid of her typical behavior.:

Lexus Frisbee - YouTube

Another: Lexus Frisbee two - YouTube

Sorry I'm not smart enough yet to figure out how to embed this vid.  I'm also not yet smart enough to rotate it. 

Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I would use a command like 'come to me' which means right to my feet. You can start by turning your body and running away a bit while saying it and give her a treat as she gets right up to you so she knows what you're asking. Running after you to trade the frisbee for a treat might give her the idea


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

My female also did this, and then transfered that to her dumbell (not good). While you are standing there, when she is coming back to you, right when she gets to the spot she usually stops short, take some small steps backward. This will draw her into you. You may have to move fast at first and go back pretty far, but she will develop the habbit of coming into you. Eventually you will be able to decrease the backing up a bit at a time. Also give her a sit command, so she doesnt back up away from you when she gets too close, and have her out the frisbee.

This technique can also be used for a recall, or to get your dog to move faster on a recall.


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

2 things I can suggest. I actually just did a Frisbee work shop and this was one thing I asked about as Logan has great desire to chase and catch the Frisbee but no desire to bring it to me. 1st - teach a target. This is something I do anyways, but it was good to hear it re-iterated. Start by having your dog learn to 'hit' the target with their nose (in this case, the hand you want things returned to). This can be done with clicker training or simple verbal training. Start by having your hand right by the dogs nose and reward them for investigating the hand and nosing it; hold out hand, nose touch, YES/Click, treat. As the dog learns to target the hand move it back into the desired position by your side. This then becomes the location to deliver all fetched items. Secondly to make the dog want to bring the toy all the way to you, increase their desire for you and the toy. Does you dog tug? If not, you will need to build drive for the toy first. Assuming the dog wants the Frisbee and will tug, engage the dog with the Frisbee. Then while engaged 'push' the dog away and run back a few steps. This will encourage the dog to want to re-engage you to continue the tug. Depending on the drive of the dog the 'push' can be anything from simply letting go to actually pushing back and then running. Once the dog is pursuing you for more tugs then let out a short throw. When the dog gets the Frisbee run away! Make the dog chase you to engage the tug reward to continue the game. Be sure to tug and reward before repeating. How you develop your out will depend on your dog too. Errol who is also learning Frisbee (and is the opposite - lots of retrieve, not enough drive for the toy) has very different 'out' requirements then Logan. Since I do not know your dog I can't comment too much there. Hopefully some of this was helpful. If you ever get a chance to go to a workshop I recommend it, lots of tips to pick up before putting it all together!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

great suggestions,,how about TWO frisbees ? 

If Masi drops it out of my range, I tell her to pick it up and put it "here",,and mark a spot,,and she does I honestly can't tell you "how" to do it, cause Masi just does it  

The puppy is so cute in that video)


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

My 2 year old does the same thing. I have gotten her to come close enough so I can snatch it if I am quick enough (not usually). She loves to play tug of war. We are now working on DROP it and LEAVE IT and making some progress. It is a work in progress. Just hang in there. Give here a treat when she comes closer to you with it (and only then). Right now it is half your game and half hers. You have to negotiate to make it mostly yours but enough of hers to make her enjoy it. I tried the 2 frisbee approach but she chose to work with only one... the other one she ignored (she could tell the difference).


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sasha won't stop bringing the frisbee to me...all day looong, we have to hide it to get her to stop lol
I agree about the steps backwards and "come" that's how I did it. I often run backwards when I see they have caught the frisbee, then they rush to me. I also taught them "release" because Meika had trouble actually letting me take the frisbee.


----------

